# NAD - Solid State Clean



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I was on the hunt for a Jazz Chorus for a while. This popped up on kijiji and I grabbed before doing any research. It's a Yamaha VR4000. These were made from 1988-1992 and were billed as JC120 killers. It's 2 channel (2 x 25 watt) with infinite switching options, great reverb, great chorus, meh overdrive, two effect loops, many line out options. Very well built and clean on the inside. A bit of deoxit cured any scratchy pots. According to the web, these were yamaha's last serious kick at the can for guitar amps and were built with top quality components. They retailed in the $1400 range new! Anyway, it fits the bill for what I was looking for in the SS clean/chorus vein.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very nice. Stereo chorus is a lovely thing. I have one of these things below. Also a stereo chorus, but more a JC heel-nipper than killer. It's 10W/ch into a pair of 8" speakers; hardly a comparison to the delightful knob-fest you lucked into. The nice thing about it, in comparison to the unit below, is that the spread of the speakers makes the stereo chorus feel huge. You DO have to stand in the right spot for the max hugeness, but it's a great spot to be in.

Stereo amps let you make good use of stereo effects. And quite honestly, many companies that make stereo effects don't show off the stereo aspects of them very well. I have a Tonecore Liqui-Flange, with stereo ins/outs, and you can set it for through-zero flanging. But here's the great part: the flanging sweeps over the two outputs. Patch it between send and return on your amp and it's instant Eddie Kramer / Electric Ladyland.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, cool amp! Looks really clean, congrats!

Hey Mark, is that a "red knob' era amp?
I'll raise you an Evil Twin. 8)


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Great score for an amazing price!
Yamaha rarely disappoints. Congratulations!

More pics, please!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, congrats on that find. I still own a old 70's Yamaha and its like a tank.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks...more pics as requested including one with my SBG 3000:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, solid state can be cool.
My main amp for many years was a JC-60.
I'd still use it more often if I needed that wattage.

Enjoy!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Nice, cool amp! Looks really clean, congrats!
> 
> Hey Mark, is that a "red knob' era amp?
> I'll raise you an Evil Twin. 8)


I'm not familiar with this Yamaha, if it's like the Roland, not half bad and that's the most you'll get from me-but I do remember the red knob Twins as being very versatile. They had an unbelievably wide spectrum and infinitely adjustable range of bad tone.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a yamaha 1977 G-100 115....it is a great amp...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

WCGill said:


> They had an unbelievably wide spectrum and infinitely adjustable range of bad tone.



Red buttons did nothing for Hammonds either.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't tried the Yamaha you bought, but for $120 how can you go wrong?

The JC120 was a one trick pony, but man, did it do that trick well.

I had one as a part of a two amp rig. JC120 for cleans and a Dean Markley for the dirty tones.

Beautiful.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone. I figured for less than the price of a decent chorus pedal, I could have the real deal...I also figured it would be a good amp to have around for any stereo effects.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I see it has a sweepable midrange. That puts it somewhere in the same vein as the Gibson/Norlin/Moog "Lab" series of amps.


----------

